# Do not retire to the Philippines without your pension



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One of our members wanted me to share this video about a fellow Expat who decided to retire here at the age of 58, he came here with just a nest egg and thought he could work online, and make extra cash.

Expat interviewed on the events


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Geeezzz.
1) Expecting to last 4 years on only php1.5 million
2) Not controlling the spending 

Some people might be content to live on not much more than 30K per month, but if you're going to do that without any other viable plan, then you have to budget your spending and stick to the budget.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

In my opinion, if someone doesn't get that guy out of the area where he's living, then there is a good possibility that one of his neighbors in the squatter area is going to whack him. One of these days a neighbor is going to have just a little bit too much shabu at a karaoke party, and then when they are walking past the house where the kano is living, at 3 in the morning, it is going to be lights out. Also, since he's a poor person, the police will go through the steps of doing an investigation, but most likely no one will be held accountable. 

One other thing, he lost all of that weight by not being able to eat, while at the same time he's living in an area with poor sanitation, swarms of mosquitoes, and super humid weather. All of these conditions add up to a lot of stress on the body, and it is a miracle he's still breathing. Well, I hope that the embassy or someone else can get him to a safer environment. 

If anyone is sitting at home in the West, thinking about flying to the PI in order to meet some girl they met on the Internet, I strongly recommend the above video.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucky for me my wife is Genuine been married 20yrs , living here in the Philippines for 11yrs
We both have UK pensions and the wife has a small GSiS pension our fixed monthly outgoings are for Netflix,PLDT and Meralco . We eat well, we have recently been improving our home adding another room at the back , we never live beyond our income !
One rule we have is to never lend money to non family members !
The wifes family all have good jobs so they dont consider me as an ATM 
I never go out on my own and i would never dream of going out at night !
For me life here in this paradise is good !


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

He dont seem he had realy thought about the internet incomes he expected to earn. 

@Maxx I didnt notice how the bought lorry got LOST other than "brother-in-law" have problem with his wife. 

Yes health risks and in the video he told he had a stroke BEFORE he moved there. That can explain some bad thinking, although I believe he was to nice some naive before that too. His name dont seem to have been at anything concerning neither house nor lorry. If he had put the lorry as collateral to his paying, it couldnt have been sold legaly. (IF it was fully paid. Even worse thinking if it was only partly paid so it became repossessed...)

Its risky to be to nice in the Philippines...
.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

It doesn't mention how much his pension will be when it finally does come through, but anyway he has to try to survive for another 2 years until then.

I'm sure the family are counting every day until they can get their hands on that as well.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> I'm sure the family are counting every day until they can get their hands on that as well.


 It seem NOT, because according to him they tried to get him deported. They being frustrated at he made so it became 3 more mouths to feed NOW, it dont seem they think 2 years ahead.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tiz said:


> It doesn't mention how much his pension will be when it finally does come through, but anyway he has to try to survive for another 2 years until then.
> 
> I'm sure the family are counting every day until they can get their hands on that as well.


Well, it sounds like he stopped working a little bit early for some reason, and since he stopped working earlier than 65, he's going to receive a smaller amount in his Social Security Retirement Benefits, which I believe he said he's going to start getting at age 62. I don't know how much he's going to be receiving at that time, but if you put a gun to my head and told me to make a wild guess, I'd say somewhere between $800 - $1,000 a month.

One thing is certain, he isn't doing those little girls any good by sticking around there, so he may as well go back to the US regroup, form a new battle plan, and then come up with a way to support his kids once he has stabilized his cash flow. No, those little girls shouldn't have to wait two years without any support from him, that is why (in my opinion) he needs to get back to the states, get some money coming in somehow, and then he can start supporting them. 

I know it sounds harsh, but right now those girls have the mother's family to help out for a while, but that situation won't last forever. He ain't doing those kids any good sitting on his duff in a squatter shack. May as well go home and try and wrestle up some money to support them.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmm, sounds familiar. I retired at 56, sold my house and cars, and moved to PH. Met my wife, got married and have two beautiful daughters before my SS kicked in at age 62.

I guess the difference is having a larger next egg and more than half a brain. Sorry, that was not nice but true.

The guy said he sold his house and cars, and the end he only had 1.5 mil pesos? He got $28,000 for a house and cars? There are many unknowns about his background before he start watching and reading about "How to retire in the Philippines on $500 a month".


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> One thing is certain, he isn't doing those little girls any good by sticking around there, so he may as well go back to the US regroup, form a new battle plan, and then come up with a way to support his kids once he has stabilized his cash flow. No, those little girls shouldn't have to wait two years without any support from him, that is why (in my opinion) he needs to get back to the states, get some money coming in somehow, and then he can start supporting them.


I missed the part about how many kids. He has 2 girls?

I have some good news for him and the money grubbing family. When his SS starts, the two kids can also get it. He needs to get their CRBAs and U.S. passports, which I would bet he has not. There is a cost.

So if he gets SS of $1000 a month, the two kids will get about $500 each. The family will be licking their chops!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, it sounds like he stopped working a little bit early for some reason, and since he stopped working earlier than 65, he's going to receive a smaller amount in his Social Security Retirement Benefits, which I believe he said he's going to start getting at age 62. I don't know how much he's going to be receiving at that time, but if you put a gun to my head and told me to make a wild guess, I'd say somewhere between $800 - $1,000 a month.


It depends on how long he worked. I topped out on my 20 years of earnings so no matter how many more years I worked it would have made no difference. Also he will probably get $1200/mo or more as that is about what my wife gets and she started collecting early (age 62) from a $10-$13 an hour job. So if he had any real job for half his working life then it might be closer to $2k.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Maxx62 said:


> One thing is certain, he isn't doing those little girls any good by sticking around there, so he may as well go back to the US regroup, form a new battle plan, and then come up with a way to support his kids once he has stabilized his cash flow. No, those little girls shouldn't have to wait two years without any support from him, that is why (in my opinion) he needs to get back to the states, get some money coming in somehow, and then he can start supporting them.


 Well. I doubt he would get a job in USA if moving back, and I dont know laws in USA to get back in social security/insurances when moved abroad over 2 years as this guy to get any money by that. .
By timing I GUESS he decided to move after lost his employment when many did that by covid closed much.

A factor too is bonding with kids and thats very important specialy when they are small, and problem to do that from USA.



DonAndAbby said:


> I missed the part about how many kids. He has 2 girls?


 They got twin girls plus the mother to them had a toddler since before. So the "mother-in-law" (=they arent married) is very angry at he made so it become 3 more mouths to feed.



DonAndAbby said:


> I have some good news for him and the money grubbing family. When his SS starts, the two kids can also get it. He needs to get their CRBAs and U.S. passports, which I would bet he has not. There is a cost.


  Interesting. I "knew" it but had forgot it  
Before covid started some told they didnt get approval by not fullfiled the demand the child HAVE TO have been in USA any even if short. I dont know if changed by covid. 
Not nice to travel far with babies anyway both because of costs, inconvinience and high risk they get ill when they havent got their imune system developed yet. And with illnesses as covid spreading I would prefer to not travel more than necesary UNDEPENDING of age


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a follow-up video that Paul (Old Dog New Tricks YouTuber) posted. The update starts at 14.00.

It looks like that fellow expats are giving the guy some assistance and helping him find alternative accommodation away from his current location / in-laws so that he has a more supportive network around him.






I agree, it certainly seems as though this guy never really fully thought through moving to the Philippines, especially the financial aspect.,........


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another interesting bit of information I got from this video is that the location is in Dumeguete.

Also notice how the YouTube vlogger is getting picked on.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Another interesting bit of information I got from this video is that the location is in Dumeguete.
> 
> Also notice how the YouTube vlogger is getting picked on.


But why would anyone want to criticize the vlogger, as he's doing something to benefit a fellow expat. Sure, he's getting a few extra clicks on his YouTube channel, but what is wrong with that if he's helping someone else along the way?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Also notice how the YouTube vlogger is getting picked on.


What do you mean? In the You Tube comments? All You Tubers will get negative comments. This one is probably justified. He uses the girl as click bait.

ARE YOU requiring Mae to always wear that kind of clothing which makes her look cheap bar girl because that is how bar girl wears especially being with a foreigner. Normal Filipino women do not wear such all the time especially in the province.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> ARE YOU requiring Mae to always wear that kind of clothing which makes her look cheap bar girl because that is how bar girl wears especially being with a foreigner. Normal Filipino women do not wear such all the time especially in the province.


That’s so true! 
Im sure it’s mutually beneficial to them both. His pocket becomes more handsome with each click and she gets to share the spoils. 😄


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

DonAndAbby said:


> ARE YOU requiring Mae to always wear that kind of clothing which makes her look cheap bar girl because that is how bar girl wears especially being with a foreigner. Normal Filipino women do not wear such all the time especially in the province.


 Oh is that his girlfriend at that image? I had looked at a few of his videos before, but NEVER seen her 

She show her belly but NOT any deep cleavage, which an ex* had in her dresses when she went to OFFICE work... (which a driver had noticed so he drove EXTRA to where she worked so he fetched business packages so they didnt need to go themselves to where such are left normaly. I "guess" because of that 🤣

( *She became ex by she did some unnecesary mess ups by not thinking enough before acting. My joking side found them funnt, but would drive my serious side nuts  if we would be married.)


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> That’s so true!
> Im sure it’s mutually beneficial to them both. His pocket becomes more handsome with each click and she gets to share the spoils. 😄


When I first read the comment "ARE YOU requiring Mae to always wear that kind of clothing which makes her look cheap bar girl ......", I had to laugh to myself. - Did that person actually think that vlogger was going to reply with, "Yes, I always force my girlfriend to wear sexy clothes, even though she would much rather like to dress like an old schoolmarm". - Response from You Tuber: "Oh my goodness, will someone please contact the United Nation's Commission on Human Rights, and ask them to launch an investigation, post haste?" - Seriously, if that girl thought that she was being mistreated, she could sink the vlogger's battleship very quickly by running to the authorities. He's a foreigner, and there is nothing the police over there love more than arresting a foreigner, and shaking them down for cash.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> When I first read the comment "ARE YOU requiring Mae to always wear that kind of clothing which makes her look cheap bar girl ......", I had to laugh to myself. - Did that person actually think that vlogger was going to reply with, "Yes, I always force my girlfriend to wear sexy clothes, even though she would much rather like to dress like an old schoolmarm". - Response from You Tuber: "Oh my goodness, will someone please contact the United Nation's Commission on Human Rights, and ask them to launch an investigation, post haste?" - Seriously, if that girl thought that she was being mistreated, she could sink the vlogger's battleship very quickly by running to the authorities. He's a foreigner, and there is nothing the police over there love more than arresting a foreigner, and shaking them down for cash.


I suspect that comment was from a woman. I don't think she was insinuating any kind of abuse but was just giving a point of view. She is right on some of her points. I have been many places in PH and it is rare to see a skimpy outfit out on the streets. Most bargirls make an effort to coverup when going around outside of work. However, in some areas, if you see a tall skimpily dressed "woman" and check closely, she is a bakla.

He definitely is using her for click bait. Look at his You Tube channel. She is often in a photo on the preview of the video but often not used much in the video. I don't mind. He is doing this for money.

It worked on me. The first time I saw one of his videos she was seductively laying on a motorcycle wearing one of her tiny, tiny shorts. I had to click on it to make sure she was not being abused. 🙂 After I scrolled through that video, I clicked on the bikini one. Then the next one. It took me hours to determine she was not being abused. 🤣


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

He has an update. I see all positive comments. The guy does seem more alert.


----------



## Cjf (Nov 29, 2020)

The poor guy is just a kind and careing soul we can all criticise him and say all he has done wrong but we have not walked his walk
the horrible nasty mother and daughter seen him coming and now he is penniless
it’s been 
a hard lesson and I hope he can see his babies
good luck 🤞


----------



## Cjf (Nov 29, 2020)

Tiz said:


> Geeezzz.
> 1) Expecting to last 4 years on only php1.5 million
> 2) Not controlling the spending
> 
> Some people might be content to live on not much more than 30K per month, but if you're going to do that without any other viable plan, then you have to budget your spending and stick to the budget.


We can’t all be as intelligent as you
and while I agree the poor guy is just a beautiful soul but not got any street cred he was living his dream and got taken for a mug but has remained a beautiful soul so good on him 🙏


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I listened to the interviews and to the other videos from the old dog guy. To me this seems all part of the old guys wanting to have sex with young girls thing. 
If this guy had stayed away from dating for the few years he would have made it. But in the interview he was clearly chasing after women and not doing it in any reasonable way. If he was in the USA he would not even been talking to women that young. 
I don't have much sympathy for old guys throwing away money chasing young girls. Once he had his social security have at it but letting his little head do the thinking leads to these issues. 
It was nice that the other guys bailed him out, props to them. I hope someone watches him because as soon as he gets a few dollars some young lady will be able to talk him out of it.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

John seems like a nice guy. As other have noted he should not have sold everything before departing home country. And not spent 370K on a truck to transport animals with a 20K per month expected income. *If* the income had been 20K per month it would take 18 months to recover 360K of the spent $370K.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Danward said:


> John seems like a nice guy. As other have noted he should not have sold everything before departing home country. .


 Well. He expected to stay in Phils forever, so the selling part wasnt the wrong thing, the wrong thing was he had to litle and didnt spend them so wicely - until he got litle left. He had only 1.5 mill pesos when he had sold all, so to small money to split into keep some in USA.



Danward said:


> And not spent 370K on a truck to transport animals with a 20K per month expected income. *If* the income had been 20K per month it would take 18 months to recover 360K of the spent $370K.


 Well. 18 months to get business investment back isnt bad,
BUT
stupid by it was his last money
and I doubt he had done any proper calculation if 20k to himself was realistic. I asume not because he hadnt even protected his money by making the lorry as collateral - the brother-in-law had allready LOST the lorry somehow, unclear how...

Although to his defence - he had a stroke close before he met this Filipina.
But he hadnt stroke have when he made the plans before he moved to Phils...


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Before a Filipina leaves on a K-1 visa the Philippines makes her attend a class on how to care for yourself if things go wrong and how to get home. Maybe the Philippines needs an entrance exam for those guys that seek to extend past the usual 30 day tourist stay to make sure they have money and a way home. 
If his total net worth was 35k USD then he would have problems no matter what country he lived in trying to survive four years. 
The old sayings: a fool and his money are soon parted, and if it too good to be true it is; ring true here.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> If his total net worth was 35k USD then he would have problems no matter what country he lived in


I agree, if you only have $35,000, and you need to make it last for an entire four years, then party time has to be put on hold until you cash flow increases again. I kinda suspect that subject in the above video had intentions of trying to hold onto his money as long as possible, but then when he met some of the locals, those plans quickly went out the window. Anyway, the above incident makes a good cautionary tale for anyone sitting in the West harboring dreams of a carefree tropical paradise in the PI.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> Before a Filipina leaves on a K-1 visa the Philippines makes her attend a class on how to care for yourself if things go wrong and how to get home. Maybe the Philippines needs an entrance exam for those guys that seek to extend past the usual 30 day tourist stay to make sure they have money and a way home.
> If his total net worth was 35k USD then he would have problems no matter what country he lived in trying to survive four years.
> The old sayings: a fool and his money are soon parted, and if it too good to be true it is; ring true here.


 I agree.
((This guy hadnt 35k, he had 1.5 mill pesos = 75k usd. He has both built a house and bought a lorry for his last money to this family! Inspite of that they treat him terrible when he had no money left.))
I wonder still how the lorry got lost.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

PHP 1.5 mill pesos = USD 28,596.48


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Lunkan said:


> I wonder still how the lorry got lost.


It did not get lost the in-law sold it. Probably after he realized his stupid money making scheme of transporting livestock was a money pit. Probably needed more money to fix the truck which he did not have and sold it at a huge loss. I see this all the time around here.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Tiz said:


> PHP 1.5 mill pesos = USD 28,596.48


 Oh I were to sleepy when I counted haha


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

In order for 35k US to equal 1.5mil peso the exchange rate would have to be 42.86, last time it was that low was Nov 2013. Did this guy also get a really bad exchange rate on top of everything else?
I have to question any scheme that claims 20k peso a month as his cut. After all the other costs to expect that much seems questionable here. Based on my experience with my relatives estimating costs and net profit is not a skill I would trust 370k peso with, no way he did a spreadsheet on the proposal. 
There are many lessons for guys in the US thinking about how cheap it is here to learn. However, people tend to hear what they want so that it agrees with their ideas. 
There is so much good information on the internet about life here, the lifestyle and legal issues I have to wonder about if some really do any research. I spent 5 years preparing to live here and while I am doing OK, it is interesting the things I had no way of knowing. I was lucky I have a very stable marriage and was not here to find love, so I didn't have to worry about the relationship scams or pitfalls. It seemed all this guys problems were from the relationships. I guess the advice of the old dog guy in other shows, that if you would not give money to women in US why do it here makes sense for dating. This guy would still be in his apartment and eating if he had taken that advice.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's the latest update. He's settled into the new accommodation the local expats have funded and now the girlfriend is back with him..........


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I am glad that the babies were taken care of, they are the innocent ones that need the help. 
While it is good that the future is looking better for them all, it is happening because someone is paying the bills. I hope guys in US get the point that coming here broke does not end well. The world is changing and inflation is even hitting here. The price of gas, pork, etc is going up in Philippines so the live like a king on a small pension people keep saying in the US is just not a thing. 
To me the underlying theme is that this guy was a zero in the US and he got seduced by the online females in the Philippines because he was obsessed with getting a relationship and not the Philippines. Based on the fact that at every step in his journey he was online chatting women in the Philippines leads me to think the little head was doing all the thinking. 
I went through a late mid-life crisis and self examination showed me I needed to get myself squared away before I get involved with a woman again. I needed to get my finances and health set so I could find the right person and not be desperate looking for someone else to fix my life. 
Life is good now and I could have lived in the US or here. I picked here and i am very happy with my wife and our new son. While not rich we all are happy and don't worry about food, shelter or health care. Life is simple but very good. 
I hope that Paul is on the road to recover his life to take care of his kids.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Left to see if he will screw up and make more babies he cant afford 
OR if he will shape up and manage to start earning money so he dont need any more support. 

To his defence though to his bad decisions during the last 2 ? years he seem to have got a stroke then.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I do agree with not moving to the Philippines without a pension or a big savings account. It can get expensive if you want to live like the western world. 

Art


----------



## O really? (8 mo ago)

DonAndAbby said:


> I missed the part about how many kids. He has 2 girls?
> 
> I have some good news for him and the money grubbing family. When his SS starts, the two kids can also get it. He needs to get their CRBAs and U.S. passports, which I would bet he has not. There is a cost.
> 
> So if he gets SS of $1000 a month, the two kids will get about $500 each. The family will be licking their chops!


He stopped paying into USA social security in his 50's when he stopped working and who knows how much he worked and what wages he made before then, licking chops ??? At most this guy will probably receive about $600 - $800 if lucky ...


----------



## O really? (8 mo ago)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, it sounds like he stopped working a little bit early for some reason, and since he stopped working earlier than 65, he's going to receive a smaller amount in his Social Security Retirement Benefits, which I believe he said he's going to start getting at age 62. I don't know how much he's going to be receiving at that time, but if you put a gun to my head and told me to make a wild guess, I'd say somewhere between $800 - $1,000 a month.
> 
> One thing is certain, he isn't doing those little girls any good by sticking around there, so he may as well go back to the US regroup, form a new battle plan, and then come up with a way to support his kids once he has stabilized his cash flow. No, those little girls shouldn't have to wait two years without any support from him, that is why (in my opinion) he needs to get back to the states, get some money coming in somehow, and then he can start supporting them.
> 
> I know it sounds harsh, but right now those girls have the mother's family to help out for a while, but that situation won't last forever. He ain't doing those kids any good sitting on his duff in a squatter shack. May as well go home and try and wrestle up some money to support them.


Your right he should return to the usa ..His wife's family feeding him is taking what little they have out of his childrens mouths ...he should go pan handle and try to earn instead of being a burden ..Or return to the USA and get a job ...all the restaurants and retail are hiring in fact there is a worker shortage In the USA .


----------



## O really? (8 mo ago)

Zep said:


> It depends on how long he worked. I topped out on my 20 years of earnings so no matter how many more years I worked it would have made no difference. Also he will probably get $1200/mo or more as that is about what my wife gets and she started collecting early (age 62) from a $10-$13 an hour job. So if he had any real job for half his working life then it might be closer to $2k.





amcan13 said:


> In order for 35k US to equal 1.5mil peso the exchange rate would have to be 42.86, last time it was that low was Nov 2013. Did this guy also get a really bad exchange rate on top of everything else?
> I have to question any scheme that claims 20k peso a month as his cut. After all the other costs to expect that much seems questionable here. Based on my experience with my relatives estimating costs and net profit is not a skill I would trust 370k peso with, no way he did a spreadsheet on the proposal.
> There are many lessons for guys in the US thinking about how cheap it is here to learn. However, people tend to hear what they want so that it agrees with their ideas.
> There is so much good information on the internet about life here, the lifestyle and legal issues I have to wonder about if some really do any research. I spent 5 years preparing to live here and while I am doing OK, it is interesting the things I had no way of knowing. I was lucky I have a very stable marriage and was not here to find love, so I didn't have to worry about the relationship scams or pitfalls. It seemed all this guys problems were from the relationships. I guess the advice of the old dog guy in other shows, that if you would not give money to women in US why do it here makes sense for dating. This guy would still be in his apartment and eating if he had taken that advice.


He didn't want the feminists in the USA , he thought he was going to find an young naive obedient young girl in a 3 rd world country he could control ....well fantasy meets reality , she wanted his cold hard cash , growing up in poverty makes these girls wise before their years except she didn't realize he wasn't the cash cow she imagined , I feel bad for the kids .


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

O really? said:


> He didn't want the feminists in the USA , he thought he was going to find an young naive obedient young girl in a 3 rd world country he could control ....well fantasy meets reality , she wanted his cold hard cash , growing up in poverty makes these girls wise before their years except she didn't realize he wasn't the cash cow she imagined , I feel bad for the kids .


Well, we all make mistakes, and he was probably a lonely person who encountered an attractive female who said that she cared about him. All common sense pretty much goes out the window for a lot of people at that point. Sure he made some bad mistakes, but should we really judge him so harshly? From my point of view the number one issue is the well being of those little girls.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

We all judge, right or wrong. He made several mistakes that are mistakes in any country. 
I have zero sympathy for a guy that does not use protection to prevent unwanted children, unless it was his intention to bring children he could not afford into this world. That would be cruel. 
The guy and the woman will now expect others to bail them out of the situation they could have easily prevented. 
While I do feel sorry that the two babies are born to a less than loving environment, I cannot accept that we foster this behavior from adults. 
This guy is not wise enough to manage his own money is now incharge of a whole family? His problems started back in the USA and he just bought intovthe fantasy that living in the Philippines will fix his problems, instead he carts his problems all over the world with him. 
So people prop him up with their money, what makes you think he will not get the woman pregnant again? 
I find no reason to believe this guy will ever work here legally or illegally. So I expect he will be looking for more handouts until his small social security kicks in. 
I think that people here know who to respect based on the level of respect they have for themselves. I have seen expats with little money that don't get treated like this guy let others treat him. A lot of people don't have much here but they tend to share what they do have. It is easy to be that way too without giving too much and looking like your buying their respect. 
So who has the job of teaching this guy to grow up and start acting like a man accepting his responsibilities? The problem will be repeated over and over here, I hope the fund is big enough for all the guys.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> So people prop him up with their money, what makes you think he will not get the woman pregnant again?


If people want to prop the guy up with their own money, then that is their choice, no one put a gun to their heads and made them do it. Also, what makes me think he won't get her pregnant again? I don't know, I don't have a crystal ball, but I would imagine the expats in ****** who bailed him out have probably had a very strong conversation with him on that topic.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

O really? said:


> He didn't want the feminists in the USA , he thought he was going to find an young naive obedient young girl in a 3 rd world country he could control ....well fantasy meets reality , she wanted his cold hard cash , growing up in poverty makes these girls wise before their years except she didn't realize he wasn't the cash cow she imagined , I feel bad for the kids .


 To be fair he got a STROKE around 2 years ago and unclear how he would have been without that,
but I believe he hadnt anyone interesting interested to chose from in USA 
(I find that Filipina below average both in look and behaviour, so it dont seem more attractive Filipinas werent interested in him neither even back when he had money. NOT depending of handsamness level, many nothing special looking men are popular among women, but most women like self convidience which I suppouse he was short of before his stroke too.)


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Maxx62 said:


> If people want to prop the guy up with their own money, then that is their choice, no one put a gun to their heads and made them do it. Also, what makes me think he won't get her pregnant again? I don't know, I don't have a crystal ball, but I would imagine the expats in **** who bailed him out have probably had a very strong conversation with him on that topic.


A lot of the guys on youtube that bailed him out now want a refund. Read the comments it is hilarious.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

They were warned.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's the latest update.........


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I don't like this "tampo" excuse men use because they have a bad relationship with their wife. I have yet to see any of this in any Filipina I have met here, or hear any Filipino mention it as real. Why couldn't this guy do any research before he moved to Philippines? Why was he so selfish not to use birth control? I don't see any reason the girlfriend will stay with this guy if he can't pay or she meets a guy with more money. This guy must have been a mess in the US too. I came to the Philippines and got a new born within 2 weeks of arrival. I can't believe how totally unprepared this man is in life. I also made a point to bring my baby into a loving family environment, inclusive of my wife's family. Just watching these videos is painful.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tampo is very real and I've experienced it and I've seen plus they actually have a name for it "Tampo" which also affects not only women but men.

If you haven't experienced Tampo consider yourself very fortunate, but I'll bet you've experienced Mayabang? (arrogant, large ego, big shot, bad behavior) if not I think I'll move Minandanao and call it quits on Luzon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Live here and enjoy, rich, poor or middle of the road? don't be an Ahole to the people around you, matters little the country and as always civility costs nothing.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Tampo is real and ever present here. If you haven't experienced it, you are living a blessed existence. lol


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I really have never seen it. I have seen normal PMS but it is just a woman getting upset at anything you do or say a few days a month. I have not had any cold shoulder or silent treatment. I tend to check myself before I do something so stupid she will get angry. But I have a wonderful wife and we have about the same level of anger. We will just say what is making us cranky and be done with it. I do recall my first wife in USA being much more of a tampo type. The old sleep on the sofa stuff. I have a woman now that would never act that way. Can't say if it is the location or just I picked a good family but the women really respect their husbands.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Looks like this guy went back to the US. I am very impressed with all the compassion from people who helped him.

Did Expat John Survive 30 Days in America?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anybody know how long a tourist visa is good for now? When I was there before I had to leave the country every 3 years and then come back and start over again. What is the next cheapest visa to get there without a lot of hassle.

thanks

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Does anybody know how long a tourist visa is good for now? When I was there before I had to leave the country every 3 years and then come back and start over again. What is the next cheapest visa to get there without a lot of hassle.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


Still 3 years Art, tourist visa is still the least hassle....unless you are thinking of marriage.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

OMG!!!!! No marriage. hahahha I have had enough arguing with a wife!!!!!! The tourist visa isn't cheap but like you said less hassles. I was going to Singapore and come back to satisfy the requirements being there. I came back to the states here in stead. 

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> OMG!!!!! No marriage. hahahha I have had enough arguing with a wife!!!!!!


 There are wifes who
dont argue
or make Tampa = silent treatment often instead 🤣


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> OMG!!!!! No marriage. hahahha I have had enough arguing with a wife!!!!!! The tourist visa isn't cheap but like you said less hassles. I was going to Singapore and come back to satisfy the requirements being there. I came back to the states here in stead.
> 
> art


I'm on the cheapest (discounting running costs) visa at the moment, balikbayan, Once you have jumped all of the hoops the yearly costs of the SRRV and 13a are pretty similar, the tourist visa long-term is the most expensive.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> There are wifes who
> dont argue
> or make Tampa = silent treatment often instead 🤣


It's not just the women that have tampa, the men do as well. It's taught from a very young age.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> I'm on the cheapest (discounting running costs) visa at the moment, balikbayan, Once you have jumped all of the hoops the yearly costs of the SRRV and 13a are pretty similar, the tourist visa long-term is the most expensive.


Gary, Agree with you. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There have been several YouTube videos showing the expat begging for money on the streets, don't let this be you, and don't make our Immigration jump through hoops to fix your poor life planning, they sure won't fix it fast I do know that.

The main reason why I started this thread, it's a warning and you shouldn't step foot in the Philippines unless you have an exit plan and someone to send you cash, for sure your number one concern will be your Immigration status, not your girlfriend, not creating a family but Immigration and a means of sustenance until you retire.


----------

